# What is the bolt pattern for a 1993 Corrado VR6?



## Simo15 (May 29, 2000)

What is the bolt pattern for a 1993 Corrado VR6?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ToddOne (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: What is the bolt pattern for a 1993 Corrado VR6? (Simo15)*

5x100. the stock offset for the speedlines are 43mm.


----------



## Simo15 (May 29, 2000)

*Re: What is the bolt pattern for a 1993 Corrado VR6? (ToddOne)*

Thanks!


----------

